# Pic catchup



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Welcome Back....:thumbsup:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Black Dog said:


> Welcome Back....:thumbsup:



Thanks. Been busy as hell lately love it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> Been a while. Here's some stuff for you Guys to look at.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That " beautiful" pic. Now that's a true oldtimer.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

yeah there are instructions on how to do that in the american electrician's handbook I think


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

How's it go'in Joe? Still work'n with pops?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

3xdad said:


> How's it go'in Joe? Still work'n with pops?


not as often... right now im still part time at the big orange box, do maintenance for 2 real estate companies, and few odd jobs for the guy that owns my house


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Welcome back Joe.:thumbsup:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

BuzzKill said:


> yeah there are instructions on how to do that in the american electrician's handbook I think


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Funny, click on those pictures on the Google search and the come right back to here:laughing:

*http://www.electriciantalk.com/f5/wild-nec-code-articles-19856/#post360430


.
*


----------

